# Start Business or go to School ?



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

I know I have posted a similar thread, but I am looking for more input or advice from actual screen printers. I am having a tough time deciding if I should try and start a business screen printing or if I should go to school for something that will bring in the money and build my business up on the side?

Right now I have a disability, and I am being offered help from the local workforce center for schooling OR help with starting a business. The way they help with the business is they do a feasibility study to see if the business is feasible, but they fallow through with the whole process, and hire whoever needed to help succeed through marketing etc, (to the extent of 31 months!). The councelor themselves can give (up to 5k), Administator of the office,(up to 25k), or with further approval from corporate HQ, (will go over 25k!).

As far as the schooling, they would cover whatever my federal loan doesn't cover (the federal loan I have already been approved for)

A little history about me, I have been struggling to find work a little because of my disability, but also have a felony (acquired about 6 years ago) that has put a serious damper on being able to get jobs in what I was familiar doing. 

The field I have been in (call center/sales/bill collector/Data entry) I can't find jobs in because of the felony now. And the factory jobs around I really don't have a lot of experience in and keep getting shut out due to my disability. 

As it sits, I have
4 Color 4 Station Atlas table top press, Flash dryer
one heat presses, one hat press
Home made UV exposure unit.
Graphtec CE-3000-60 (24")
Epson 1400 (needs ink) 
Illustrator/Photoshop,Fast rip,
Also like 150 mixed size black shirts
And over 200 different kinds of hats.
Ton of different inks, squeegee's
screen storage racks, pressure washer,makeshift washout booth.
all in a full basement. 

*Not to mention Access to my aunt's embroidery shop (ten miles away) that is well
established, and she does sublimation also, industrial sewing etc. 

I have a strong sales and customer service background, and my mom is an accountant so she could help me run the business side of things. 

The downside is to be honest I have years of research under my belt. But due to lack of space, and years of upgrading equipment etc, I do not have a whole lot of actual hands on experience, but feel I would catch on quick due to the years of research I have done. 

Right now, my struggle is should I fallow my heart and passion and try the business thing? Perhaps incorporate something that makes money aside from screen printing/vinyl graphics, that I have not yet thought about? Like DTG, or posters, or some kind of "up to date" "in demand" services in promotions etc ? Or perhaps get a consultant that can help maximize profits, and determine the best business area's etc. ? 

I feel I will never be given a chance like this again...(to get help and funding for a business) .. and my heart would totally be in it, and I may be able to sustain myself with a part time job (or full time) while working out the "kinks" . Unlike school where I will likely be taking up ALL my time, and little room for income (at least while still in school) . 

OR, should I consider schooling as a better choice because I would have something to always fall back on? I am just so undecided as to what to go to school for, hvac? auto mechanic? graphic design? ... Scared to do a field I have no experience in (hvac or auto) but think I may be interested enough to stick with it. As far as school for graphics, I would love it !... but will it pay off in the end? And honestly having a felony DOES make it harder to find work in nearly any field!, and having lack of "industrial skill" scares me starting off in an unknown field. However labor doesn't bother me, and I like troubleshooting, etc. 

Just looking for opinions, any one screen printing wish they never got into the business ? or think I should start a business in something else or make additions? or should I go back to school and save my screen printing for the side ? 

Any input greatly appreciated! and thanks for taking the time to read!


----------



## Get Shirts (Dec 26, 2010)

just do it. if you have the drive, people skills, and at least some business sense you won't fail.


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

Get Shirts said:


> just do it. if you have the drive, people skills, and at least some business sense you won't fail.


Thanks for the push Greg , I appreciate it. 

Still kind of hung on weather or not to utilize there help for starting a business, or for schooling. If the business flops I have nothing to fall back on, ya know... 
And I potentially could slowly start this on my own from my basement, and see where it leads.. Such huge decisions.. I know ultimately I need to decide. I guess I just need to fallow my heart and hope I make the right choice. For the most part my family and friends look negatively at me starting a business (likely because I have had equipment forever and not done much with it)(mainly because it seems like I always need one more thing) . My intentions initially were to just do online stuff for now until I got good and could open shop.. until this opportunity presented itself. 

Thinking if I utilize there financial support for say a DTG machine for short runs, or a digital printer for posters or ? Obviously I will need to upgrade the press eventually, and get a conveyor dryer, and know I will want to do marketing, and sure there are tons of hidden expenses I can't foresee yet. So don't want to get ahead of myself or bite off more than I can chew. 

Hope that in writing my business plan I can justify purchasing tools that will enhance profitability, but at the same time don't want to get too far ahead of myself. Also thought about outsourcing other promotional stuff also. But I could see myself in a setting where I also sell t-shirts, jerseys etc. and stock those along with transfers and letters so I can work my way into the community and justify having a store front. I have this issue of looking at things "too much" from the larger picture and lose focus of the basic fundamental things I need to accomplish. 

Thanks for any and all input : )


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

Any one have any comments or suggestions at all?

Much appreciated.


----------



## DI808 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello There,

I am new to the site and new to the business, but based on the information you shared. I believe in anything we do we must be able to live with our choices. You are ultimately the only person who can and should make this decision, as it will be your life. Ask yourself what will make your hear sings. What will you thoroughly enough doing? Let the answer guide you. It appears that you have the resources to start the business and the research to move you forward. May I ask what has stopped you from taking the equipment that you have and starting a business thus far?


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

DI808 said:


> Hello There,
> 
> I am new to the site and new to the business, but based on the information you shared. I believe in anything we do we must be able to live with our choices. You are ultimately the only person who can and should make this decision, as it will be your life. Ask yourself what will make your hear sings. What will you thoroughly enough doing? Let the answer guide you. It appears that you have the resources to start the business and the research to move you forward. May I ask what has stopped you from taking the equipment that you have and starting a business thus far?


Thanks DI808 . Yeah, you are right I need to make this decision on my own, but doesn't hurt to have to opinion of others. I know what makes my heart sing and I don't think I will get a chance to get help running a business like this again. But, I have been thinking that I can start a business any time, I think it is most important for me to go to school right now to better my future and be able to have a career. 

The reason I havn't been able to start up my business yet is because of lack of funds, and just recently got a place with a basement so I can set up shop. I do admit I have procrastinated and lose focus (like I bought a vinyl cutter when I still havn't got "hands on" with my screen printing equipment yet. 

I am thinking the most logical thing for me to do is go to school that will bring a stable job no matter what. My initial intentions were to do web bases sales, and I think that's where I will keep my goals on that for right now until I am able to be good enough to offer it as a service. No it's not what my heart desires, but I have to be logical. 

Thanks for your reply !


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey Earthdome, 

I am not a screen printer; however, I do go to school full-time and do the shirts on the side. I started with a heat press and heat transfer paper, now im doing vinyl, and looking to get into rhinestones. I do have a reseller permit. Yes, being a full-time student alone is very time consuming, but u still can pursue your passion. I took advantage of being in school by attempting to sell shirts to other students. And it has worked. I do alot of personal customization work. What i am trying to say is you can do both. It is hard, but it is possible.


My parent always taught me to get my education first and get my degree. They always use to say "No matter what get your degree, once you get that no one cant take that away from you". And its true.
My parents still give me money for good grades haha .. Thats how i can afford some of my equipment. I also have a part time job on the weekends though.

My advice is stay in school and do shirts as a hobby for now and try to sell shirts throughout your school and make strides from there.

You can also do the whole website thing and social networks too.

Hope this helps and best of luck to u


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Take the offer of education. They can never take that away! If you stumble in the business venture, and we all have, you have lost the money and still no education


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I will give you the advise I gave my 13 year old son. I told him my biggest regret is not getting a degree. While a degree doesn't guarantee success but it is a great tool to have in your arsenal. Not too many people will hire a 35+ year old person that hasnt been in the workforce in over 10 years.

You wont get rich working for someone that's for sure...


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

tee09 said:


> Hey Earthdome,
> 
> I am not a screen printer; however, I do go to school full-time and do the shirts on the side. I started with a heat press and heat transfer paper, now im doing vinyl, and looking to get into rhinestones. I do have a reseller permit. Yes, being a full-time student alone is very time consuming, but u still can pursue your passion. I took advantage of being in school by attempting to sell shirts to other students. And it has worked. I do alot of personal customization work. What i am trying to say is you can do both. It is hard, but it is possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input AJ. Yeah my biggest struggle right now is what to go to school for ? 

And I am 34 yrs old already so I need to get started on something I want to do for the rest of my life.

I believe quality and happiness in life is more important than money, but at the same time need stability. If I knew for sure a business plan would work, I prob wouldn't hesitate. But a tough economy to be starting a business in.


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

stix said:


> Well I will give you the advise I gave my 13 year old son. I told him my biggest regret is not getting a degree. While a degree doesn't guarantee success but it is a great tool to have in your arsenal. Not too many people will hire a 35+ year old person that hasnt been in the workforce in over 10 years.
> 
> You wont get rich working for someone that's for sure...


Well, I am already 34 so I need to get moving on something!

why do you say "get a degree" and "you can't get rich working for someone else" ? those are kind of a contradicting statements ? If I get a degree I will likely be working for "someone else". 

Besides, I am not worried about getting "rich" .. to me being happy with what i'm doing is more important. But also being able to support my son is of greater importance. 

I can definitely see how a degree could be beneficial... just having a rough time deciding what is going to guarantee me work, but also doing something I don't mind doing. 

Thanks for your input !


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

charles95405 said:


> Take the offer of education. They can never take that away! If you stumble in the business venture, and we all have, you have lost the money and still no education


Not sure, but if it fails I think I might still be able to go to school.(not sure) But good points.... and thank you !


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Earthdome, we cant do anything but give you our opinions.

You know your situation better than we do, do whatever's best for you.

Yes, a degree is great to have.. but its not going to promise you a job.

I personally know plenty of family and friends that have their bachelor's degree and they either dont have a job or they have a job that has nothing to do in what they studied for or they couldnt find a job so they join the military... But then again i know a couple of friends that have jobs in the field they studied for.. its really a toss up

Do whatever u think is best for you and your son.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Earthdome, i hope you dont mind me asking.. do you have any college education? or are you starting from scratch?


----------



## lupus (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not a screen printer and truth be told, only venturing into the garment industry as of now. 

For myself, I made the choice of education first. Why? It has granted me some degree of security and a good financial basis to set myself and my family up. Now, I have the luxury and freedom to pursue personal ventures and there is less hanging on the success of this side venture than would be the case if I opted to start a business first.

As Tee09 has stated if you have the equipment, there is nothing stopping you from selling t shirts while at college. The hardest part of starting a business is developing a name and reputation. So, why not use the time at college to develop a brand or reputation? While you may not be a big operation, it does give you sometime to grow. Also, more importantly, find something to study that does match your interest. Specially as an older studenty, if you are not interested in the subject, there are way too many distractions to pull you away from your studies. After graduation, I tried studying a different course to broaden my horizons, while working at the same time. While I did make it through the course, it was incredibly difficult given I was not 100% committed to the subjects and there were just too many other distractions around me.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Ultimately it is salesmanship that makes you successful, the less of it you have, the more education you need to compensate. People have been successful selling cow manure or crappy printing, in the end it is the selling and the contacts more than the vehicle.


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

tee09 said:


> Earthdome, we cant do anything but give you our opinions.
> 
> You know your situation better than we do, do whatever's best for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks again AJ, very well put, and you are 100% right. 

It is a struggle out there, and can't begin to tell you how hard it is out there getting a decent job with a felony. And I know people are thinking... "you can't keep using that as an excuse" 

And your right I am sure I could fight and be persistent and could eventually land a good job even without schooling, but you DON'T know how hard it is until you've been in an interview room after a company is in love with your resume, offers you top tier pay.. and then denies you due to a minor infraction you had several years ago and say "it's just policy" It is very disheartening. Or be working at a great company getting an excellent 30 day and even 60 day review, only to have a supervisor come along and see your missing and disfigured fingers on your hand, then make up BS reasons to send you back to the temp agency. When I was producing just as fast as there veterans, and I actually loved the job! 

*BUT* I had an epiphany last night and I think I have come to a Final and Ultimate Conclusion!!! 
Finally!! << (lifts huge sack of lead off shoulders) 

Please keep reading for more details.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Having a degree gives you the ultimate backup plan. Im 36 with a wife and 2 kids and havent worked a job since 2002. It has been good times, greats times and some hard times. I also feel that money isn't everything but my happiness is priceless. I just kick myself in the butt because because I left myself with one less option. Yeah at 34 yours in the same boat as me, but if our boat sinks I hope you have a vest....


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

wormil said:


> Ultimately it is salesmanship that makes you successful, the less of it you have, the more education you need to compensate. People have been successful selling cow manure or crappy printing, in the end it is the selling and the contacts more than the vehicle.


Very well put, and really good advice. Thanks! 

I'd like to think I have great salesmanship.


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

stix said:


> Having a degree gives you the ultimate backup plan. Im 36 with a wife and 2 kids and havent worked a job since 2002. It has been good times, greats times and some hard times. I also feel that money isn't everything but my happiness is priceless. I just kick myself in the butt because because I left myself with one less option. Yeah at 34 yours in the same boat as me, but if our boat sinks I hope you have a vest... I have mine.


I do agree. But I honestly don't think if the business failed they wouldn't deny me help for schooling. If they did, I am still eligible for the FASFA loan, (the DVR only pays what the Federal loan won't cover) which I think leads me to my "epiphany" I had last night..... please read on. (Going to post my thoughts in an individual post).


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

*UPDATE* (Yes I think this dog has finally quit chasing his tail) 

And I think (unless abducted by an aliens) I am going to stick to it ! until I have expended every last resource! 

Okay, well here are my thoughts or my *Epiphany* 

First of all it's not that I don't value learning. And there are definitely a lot of tasks that require very specific studies (I would like to believe my doctor studied hard). 

But I think unless I have a very specific goal, like becoming a doctor, or setting myself up for a corporate ladder that requires a degree, I don't believe I will learn as much as I would equivalent to real-world business experience. 

Also I doubt that a degree would outweigh my record if I was attempting to climb the corporate ladder.

I believe Having to prove the business viability to get the financing will force me to do a thorough business plan. The real value of the plan, is to force myself to ask all of the tough questions, and force myself to research all of the answers. No college course can prepare me for business better than that (I think) 

I know the majority of you think school is the best route.. 
But my thoughts are this .... 

Why go to school When I can always go back to school !!

Why not TAKE probably the only chance to live out my dream? And go at it full force without looking back! I have been studying and researching this business and collecting equipment for more than 10 years now!. I think it's time for all my efforts pay off ! 

And how often is a person given the opportunity to get all this help and guidance through the WHOLE process?? I believe they would pay for me to go to screen print training. (looked at Vestax and one in Pittsburg) or better yet .. get a mentor to come in and walk me through everything. 

Also, They can help "up to", and OVER $25,000 in assistance (if approved)
They go through a rigorous feasibility study (to determine profitability) , but also pay for any mentoring, training, accounting services, business study or basically whatever services I need to accomplish my goal. All the while they will be making sure all the bills are paid, rent is paid, all I have to do is network, continue learning what I love to do. I want to focus and NOT let ANYTHING get in the way of being successful. I already have a plan in place that would make my shop unique and attractive in comparison to the competition. 

And with there help I can also upgrade my equipment (get a conveyor dryer) or expand the business to offer more services than I am currently capable of, like: Sublimation, poster printing, maybe DTG printing eventually, so many options. suggestions ?? 

Shoot, I don't know what I've been thinking !?, I think the answer has been staring me in the face the whole time ! All my ducks are in a row, I have 10+ years marketing and sales experience, 10+ years of research into this business, I have a friend who can build me a kick a$$ website, My mom is an accountant, my aunt owns an embroidery shop so I can instantly start taking the work she's been farming out to the other screen printer and get commission on work I bring her.(if I pick a location that's close enough to do that)

AND assistance in paying for everything!? Shoot I can even get a business adviser to MAKE SURE the business DOES NOT FAIL! ,

Plus with you guys by my side how could I possibly fail ?? 

How can I even compare this to school? 
The CHANCE that I will be walking the streets with a sign looking for work......OR laid off for some stupid a$$ reason... OR not able to get a job once out of school....OR not even making it through school.....OR worrying that with my felony I might not get hired....OR realizing 6 months down the road I went to school for the wrong thing....or worrying about my boss(es) looking over my shoulder....OR... that someone will see my injured hand as a liability (this is how I lost my last 2 very good career worthy jobs), OR the fact that there's a small percentage of people who graduate who actually get jobs. 

Also need to consider, How would I sustain myself through 2 years of school ?? (building this business plan at least I will also be able to work still (at least in the beginning) and not be swamped with homework all the time. 

I think it's a "no brainer" .... I mean I am being given the chance of a lifetime to succeed and even if I don't .. The federal student loan will still be still waiting for me !! I think I need to make this my baby, sell the farm, and shoot for the moon.... even if I miss I will still land in the stars! 
I will then also have something to pass onto my son and he can even help learn it with me... just the thought of that makes me so happy. And to be able to show all the people who have doubted me, all the unseen efforts and time I put into this hopefully can come to light!!

Any thoughts or disagreements ? suggestions or pointers?
Thanks *so much *for all the helpful and honest opinions !


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

As long as you think and truly believe what you wrote. I believe you have life vest that I worried about in my previous post. Go Hard or Go Home!!!

Semper Fi
Chris


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Earthdome said:


> Also need to consider, How would I sustain myself through 2 years of school ?? (building this business plan at least I will also be able to work still (at least in the beginning) and not be swamped with homework all the time.
> 
> !


So do you already have two years of school under you belt?

Well considering your age and your felony i think you have made the right choice. At first i assumed you were around my age.

Not saying that your really old or anything, but now and days parents are kind of forcing there kids to go to go college right after high school. Most of us are getting there four years of college right after highschool. Its almost to the point where you have to go to grad school and get you masters to be set apart from every one else.. So its kind like you would be competing with younger people that (no offense) have a "clean record"


----------

